# Power steering cooler line?



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

I sprung a huge leak today. I think the line is my power steering cooler line but I am not sure. It runs just behind the radiator and bolts to the lower metal turbo pipe. Here are some bad pics. Does anyone have a good source for a new one. Ecs tuning has them for $215 but that seems steep. Is there a diagram available online that shows all of the steering lines? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Those are the PS lines... The pics aren't that great but it looks like coolant on the lines and bot PS hydraulic fluid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

All of the fluid is power steering fluid it is not coolant and it is leaking fast as seen in the pic.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Pics don't do much justice but I would look for a used one from a part out. Check these forums and your local craigslist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mad Max put an oil cooler on his power steering line if I recall correctly. You should be able to do the same thing for much cheaper than an OEM line.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

lite1979 said:


> Mad Max put an oil cooler on his power steering line if I recall correctly. You should be able to do the same thing for much cheaper than an OEM line.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That is a great idea.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I just did this. I got a cheap PS cooler from o34 motorsport and just looped it in front of the oil pan and attached it to the hard lines going to the rack 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

racin2redline said:


> I just did this. I got a cheap PS cooler from o34 motorsport and just looped it in front of the oil pan and attached it to the hard lines going to the rack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I ordered the cooler 034 motorsports. Thank you.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

I fixed it with a $20 universal cooler from Auto Zone. Just cut all that line out and put it right underneath by the driver's side cradle, this is the low pressure line. BTW, your power steering fluid is the wrong color, it should be a greenish color, pentocin or whatever it's called.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

bwdz said:


> I fixed it with a $20 universal cooler from Auto Zone. Just cut all that line out and put it right underneath by the driver's side cradle, this is the low pressure line. BTW, your power steering fluid is the wrong color, it should be a greenish color, pentocin or whatever it's called.


yeah all the same generic coolers. no need to get it from 034 think I ordered that 034 one like 6 years ago with some other stuff lol

u haul also has some sweet heavy duty ones for transmissions if you want extreme overkill 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

